# dev-lang/gnat-gcc fallisce

## legacy

```

2016-11-01--00-13-15---2016-11-01--03-38-59 - emerge  dev-lang/gnat-gcc - failure - root

2016-11-01--12-28-01---2016-11-01--12-56-52 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2 - failure - root

2016-11-01--13-14-37---2016-11-01--16-51-50 - emerge  =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 - success - root

2016-11-01--18-14-10---2016-11-01--20-02-04 - emerge  =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 - success - root

2016-11-01--20-11-57---2016-11-01--20-38-24 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2 - failure - root

2016-11-02--00-53-29---2016-11-02--04-18-11 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4 - failure - root

2016-11-02--06-44-38---2016-11-02--12-48-31 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.5.4 - failure - root

2016-11-02--14-32-38---2016-11-02--14-33-31 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3 - failure - root

```

ciao

ho scaricato l'ultimissimo stage3-i686-20161025.tar.bz2

ho dato il solito --sync, ed ho iniziato ad emergere un po' di pacchetti

gcc v4.1.2, latek, samba emergono perfettamente

invece gnat-gcc fallisce miseramente

ho provato diverse versione, compresa la la 4.9.3 che e' ~86

non capisco cosa succeda, in pratica falliscono tutte con un log di questo tipo

```

>>> Install gnat-gcc-4.6.4 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image/ category dev-lang

make -j1 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image/ install

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4'

/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image//usr /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image//usr

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image//usr /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image//usr

/bin/sh: line 3: cd: host-i686-pc-linux-gnu/fixincludes: No such file or directory

Makefile:4750: recipe for target 'install-fixincludes' failed

make[1]: *** [install-fixincludes] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4'

Makefile:2689: recipe for target 'install' failed

v4.1.2

./unwind-dw2.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/gcc/unwind-dw2.c:256:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/gcc/config/i386/linux-unwind.h: In function 'x86_fallback_frame_state':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/gcc/config/i386/linux-unwind.h:141: error: field 'info' has incomplete type

libgcc.mk:519: recipe for target 'libgcc/./unwind-dw2.o' failed

make[3]: *** [libgcc/./unwind-dw2.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2/work/build/gcc'

Makefile:1403: recipe for target 'libgcc.a' failed

make[2]: *** [libgcc.a] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2/work/build/gcc'

Makefile:4084: recipe for target 'stage1_build' failed

make[1]: *** [stage1_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2/work/build/gcc'

Makefile:9520: recipe for target 'bootstrap-lean' failed

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/build/i                           686-pc-linux-gnu/libquadmath'

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/build/i                           686-pc-linux-gnu/libquadmath'

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/build'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4

>>> Install gnat-gcc-4.6.4 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image/ c                           ategory dev-lang

make -j1 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image/ install

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.                           6.4'

/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image//usr /var/                           tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image//usr

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image//usr /var/tmp/portage/                           dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/image//usr

/bin/sh: line 3: cd: host-i686-pc-linux-gnu/fixincludes: No such file or director                           y

Makefile:4750: recipe for target 'install-fixincludes' failed

make[1]: *** [install-fixincludes] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6                           .4'

Makefile:2689: recipe for target 'install' failed

make: *** [install] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6                           .4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.                           4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4                           /temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-                           4.6.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4:

 * Failed to set XATTR_PAX markings -E /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/w                           ork/usr/bin/gnat1.

 * ERROR: dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6                           .4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.                           4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4                           /temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-                           4.6.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4'

```

ovvero cd: host-i686-pc-linux-gnu/fixincludes: No such file or directory

che lascia intendere che qualche cosa non va per il verso giusto

nella configurazione e poi compilazione di gcc

qualche idea?

mi serve assolutamente gnat perche' e' richiesto da ghdl

----------

## legacy

cat /etc/portage/make.conf

```

# /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="bindist"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

L10N="en en-GB"

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 2.6.39-flash-eating-bats-II-kernel-2.6.39-vm i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-flash-eating-bats-II-kernel-2.6.39-vm-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_L7500_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      510900 total,     15920 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 30 Oct 2016 13:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.1.2::gentoo, 4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 modules ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline seccomp session ssl tcpd unicode x86 xattr zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en en-GB" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potresti postare il build.log completo con wgetpaste?

----------

## legacy

al momento ho piallato tutto perche' occupa un sacco di spazio

che non ho (sono sotto macchina virtuale, 6Gbyte di disco

solo il kernel e relativi sorgenti occupano 400Mbyte)

il log apparentemente non dice nulla di interessante

a parte l'errore in coda che vedi qui sopra

appena ho finito di compilare altro, kernel ed altri pacchetti 

(sono due giorni che sbatto la testa con gnat e sono in super ritardo)

riemergo gnat-ultima versione e ti posto il log completo

cmq e' molto strano che non fallisca la compilazione di gcc

mentre fallisca la compilazione di gnat, che e' alla fin fine gcc 

con supporto ada 

certo, va detto e preso con le pinze, bah ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## legacy

ecco qui il log

anche emerge =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6 fallisce

con lo stesso errore finale

```

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6

>>> Install gnat-gcc-4.3.6 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/image/ category dev-lang

make -j1 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/image/ install

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/work/gcc-4.3.6'

/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/image//usr /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/image//usr

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/image//usr /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/image//usr

/bin/sh: line 3: cd: host-i686-pc-linux-gnu/fixincludes: No such file or directory

Makefile:4246: recipe for target 'install-fixincludes' failed

make[1]: *** [install-fixincludes] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/work/gcc-4.3.6'

Makefile:2386: recipe for target 'install' failed

make: *** [install] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/work/gcc-4.3.6'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/work/gcc-4.3.6'

 * QA Notice: command not found:

 *

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6/temp/environment: line 2123: tc_version_is_at_least: command not found

```

cd: host-i686-pc-linux-gnu/fixincludes: No such file or directory

Makefile:4246: recipe for target 'install-fixincludes' failed

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok guardando un po' i vari ebuild di gnat-gcc ho visto che la funzione tc_version_is_at_least e' presente solo nella eclass gnatbuild-r1 e non nella gnatbuild. Ora non lo so se risolve o meno ma io fossi in te proverei a mettere la versione dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3

----------

## legacy

```

2016-11-02--14-32-38---2016-11-02--14-33-31 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3 - failure - root

```

avevo gia' provato, e fallisce

----------

## legacy

la cosa divertente e' che qualche mese fa compilava gnat

cosa faccio, riprendo (se lo trovo) un vecchio ebuild?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *legacy wrote:*   

> avevo gia' provato, e fallisce

 

Ma con lo stesso errore?

----------

## legacy

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma con lo stesso errore?
> 
> 

 

stesso errore

ho dato un emerge --update world

```

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/psmisc-22.21-r3 [22.21-r2]

```

che non mi pare centri nulla, ma tant'e' 

ho fatto spazio, adesso compilo gnat v4.9.3 da capo

e cerco di postare il log

----------

## legacy

exp gnat # cat /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/gnat

```

=app-eselect/eselect-gnat-1.5-r1 ~x86

=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3 ~x86

```

se qualcuno volesse provare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *legacy wrote:*   

> se qualcuno volesse provare  

 

Appena finisco l'aggiornamento provo ma io ho un sistema 64bit.

----------

## legacy

quasi quasi estraggo un pacchetto binario 

dalla vecchia gentoo che ho sul laptop

funzionera'? chissa' poi per i vari /etc/env.*   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by legacy on Wed Nov 02, 2016 8:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## legacy

sul laptop

```

ko # ls /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gnat-gcc-bin/4.

4.1/ 4.3/ 4.4/

```

```

ko # gnatgcc -v

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gnat-gcc-bin/4.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gnat-gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/include --libdir=/usr/lib/gnat-gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1 --libexecdir=/usr/libexec/gnat-gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1 --datadir=/usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/info --program-prefix=gnat --enable-languages=c,ada --with-gcc --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-threads=posix --enable-shared --disable-multilib --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2

```

pero' per ghdl usavo la v4.1.2

```

quickpkg =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2

```

```

 * Building package for dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2 ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Packages now in '/usr/portage/packages':

 * dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2: 11.4M

```

migro /usr/portage/packages/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2.tbz2 dal laptop alla macchina virtuale

(c'e' questa guida, per chi volesse provare)

e sulla macchina virtuale, se tutto va bene, installa gnat come binario, senza compilare nulla

```

emerge -K =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2

```

provo a vedere se mi permette di andare avanti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sulla mia macchina (amd64) ho compilato senza problemi gnat-gcc-4.9.3. Potresti dirmi cosa restituisce il comando

```
$ grep tc_version_is_at_least /usr/portage/eclass/*
```

non capisco come mai non trovi quella funzione

----------

## legacy

```

exp ~ # myemerge-log -K =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2

```

```

 * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging binary (1 of 1) dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2::gentoo

 * gnat-gcc-4.1.2.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

>>> Extracting info

>>> Extracting dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2::gentoo

 * QA Notice: Symbolic link /usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/info/gnat.info points to /usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/info/gnat_ugn_unw.info which does not exist.

 * If you just unmerged the last gnat in this SLOT, your active gnat

 * profile got unset. Please check what eselect gnat show tells you

 * and set the desired profile

!!! Error: Unknown option --no-color

exiting

 * The following gnat profile has been activated:

 * i686-pc-linux-gnu-gnat-gcc-4.1

 *

 * The compiler has been installed as gnatgcc, and the coverage testing

 * tool as gnatgcov.

 *

 * Ada handling in Gentoo allows you to have multiple gnat variants

 * installed in parallel and automatically manage Ada libs.

 * Please take a look at the Ada project page for some documentation:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/prog_lang/ada/index.xml

 *

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2/temp/environment: line 2751: /etc/ada/primary_compilers: No such file or directory

 * The list of primary compilers was empty and got assigned i686-pc-linux-gnu-gnat-gcc-4.1.

 * Please edit /etc/ada/primary_compilers and list there gnat profiles intended

 * for common use.

 * Messages for package dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2:

 * If you just unmerged the last gnat in this SLOT, your active gnat

 * profile got unset. Please check what eselect gnat show tells you

 * and set the desired profile

 * Messages for package dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2:

 * The following gnat profile has been activated:

 * i686-pc-linux-gnu-gnat-gcc-4.1

 *

 * The compiler has been installed as gnatgcc, and the coverage testing

 * tool as gnatgcov.

 *

 * Ada handling in Gentoo allows you to have multiple gnat variants

 * installed in parallel and automatically manage Ada libs.

 * Please take a look at the Ada project page for some documentation:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/prog_lang/ada/index.xml

 *

 * The list of primary compilers was empty and got assigned i686-pc-linux-gnu-gnat-gcc-4.1.

 * Please edit /etc/ada/primary_compilers and list there gnat profiles intended

 * for common use.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

done,logged!

```

```

exp ~ # source /etc/profile

exp ~ # gnatgcc -v

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gnat-gcc-bin/4.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gnat-gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/include --libdir=/usr/lib/gnat-gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1 --libexecdir=/usr/libexec/gnat-gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1 --datadir=/usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/info --program-prefix=gnat --enable-languages=c,ada --with-gcc --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-threads=posix --enable-shared --disable-multilib --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2

exp ~ #

```

qualche rognetta

```

 * QA Notice: Symbolic link /usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/info/gnat.info points to /usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/info/gnat_ugn_unw.info which does not exist.

```

ma sembra ok

----------

## legacy

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cosa restituisce il comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

exp gnat # grep tc_version_is_at_least /usr/portage/eclass/*

/usr/portage/eclass/ChangeLog-2013:  We need micro versions on live ebuilds in order for tc_version_is_at_least()

grep: /usr/portage/eclass/ELT-patches: Is a directory

/usr/portage/eclass/gnatbuild-r1.eclass:tc_version_is_at_least() {

/usr/portage/eclass/gnatbuild-r1.eclass:        if tc_version_is_at_least 4.7 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/gnatbuild-r1.eclass:                        tc_version_is_at_least 4.8 && confgcc="${confgcc} --with-multilib-list=${list:1}"

/usr/portage/eclass/gnatbuild-r1.eclass:        tc_version_is_at_least 3 || return 1

/usr/portage/eclass/gnatbuild-r1.eclass:                                if tc_version_is_at_least 4.2 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/gnatbuild-r1.eclass:                                if tc_version_is_at_least 4.7 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/gnatbuild-r1.eclass:                                elif tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/gnatbuild.eclass:                           elif tc_version_is_at_least 4.5 ; then

grep: /usr/portage/eclass/tests: Is a directory

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:tc_version_is_at_least() {

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least "${1}" && ! tc_version_is_at_least "${2}"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:if tc_version_is_at_least 3.4.0 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:if tc_version_is_at_least 4.6 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:elif tc_version_is_at_least 4.4 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:elif tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:elif tc_version_is_at_least 4.2 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:elif tc_version_is_at_least 3.3 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 3 && IUSE+=" doc gcj awt hardened multilib objc"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.0 && IUSE+=" objc-gc"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.1 && IUSE+=" libssp objc++"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.2 && IUSE_DEF+=( openmp )

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 && IUSE+=" fixed-point"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.7 && IUSE+=" go"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.8 && IUSE+=" graphite" IUSE_DEF+=( sanitize )

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.9 && IUSE+=" cilk +vtv"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 5.0 && IUSE+=" jit mpx"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 6.0 && IUSE+=" pie ssp +pch"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:tc_version_is_at_least 3 && RDEPEND+=" virtual/libiconv"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:if tc_version_is_at_least 4 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:tc_version_is_at_least 4.5 && RDEPEND+=" >=dev-libs/mpc-0.8.1:0"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 5.0 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   elif tc_version_is_at_least 4.8 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 3.4 && GCJ_GTK_DEPS+=" x11-libs/pango"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.2 && GCJ_DEPS+=" app-arch/zip app-arch/unzip"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:           if tc_version_is_at_least 4.5 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:           elif tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if ( tc_version_is_at_least 4.8.2 || use hardened ) && ! use vanilla ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if ! tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.1 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 && use gcj ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:           if tc_version_is_at_least 4.5 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if ! tc_version_is_at_least 3.4.4 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.1 && epatch "${GCC_FILESDIR}"/gcc-configure-texinfo.patch

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.3.2 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 6.0 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.7 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.6 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:           if tc_version_is_at_least 4.6.4 || tc_version_is_at_least 4.7 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 && return 0

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if ! tc_version_is_at_least 4.4 && want_minispecs ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.4 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:           if tc_version_is_at_least 4 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 3.4 || confgcc+=( --disable-libunwind-exceptions )

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 3.4 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:           local off=$(tc_version_is_at_least 4.0 && echo release || echo no)

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 && confgcc+=(

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.4 && want_minispecs ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.4 && is_cxx ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 6.0 && ! use pch ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   #       tc_version_is_at_least 4.5 && confgcc+=(

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:                   tc_version_is_at_least 4.8 && confgcc_no_libc+=( --disable-libatomic )

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:           tc_version_is_at_least 4.2 && confgcc+=( --disable-bootstrap )

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 && confgcc+=( $(use_enable fixed-point) )

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:              tc_version_is_at_least 4.5

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:           if tc_version_is_at_least 4.8 && has x32 $(get_all_abis TARGET) ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   ppc|ppc64) tc_version_is_at_least 3.4 && confgcc+=( --enable-targets=all ) ;;

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   sparc)     tc_version_is_at_least 4.4 && confgcc+=( --enable-targets=all ) ;;

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   amd64|x86) tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 && confgcc+=( --enable-targets=all ) ;;

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.2 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.0 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.6 && ! is_fortran ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.6 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   elif tc_version_is_at_least 4.5 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 5.0 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   elif tc_version_is_at_least 4.8 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   elif tc_version_is_at_least 4.4 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.8 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 6.0 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 3.4 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:                   tc_version_is_at_least 4.8 && confgcc+=( --with-multilib-list=${list:1} )

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:           ! tc_version_is_at_least 4.6 && export MAKEOPTS="${MAKEOPTS} -j1"

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:                   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:                   elif tc_version_is_at_least 3.0 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 5 && is_go ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:           if tc_version_is_at_least 3.0 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.3 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 3.2 || return 0

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 5 && is_crosscompile ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 3.2 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 6.0 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if ! tc_version_is_at_least 4.4 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   ! is_crosscompile && tc_version_is_at_least 4.8 && return 0

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 3 || return 1

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 6.0 ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   if tc_version_is_at_least 4.3.2 && use hardened ; then

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:   tc_version_is_at_least 4.3.2 && return 1

```

----------

## legacy

```

exp # ls -l /etc/portage/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 49 Oct 25 10:29 /etc/portage/make.profile -> ../../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/13.0

```

----------

## legacy

tra l'altro sci-electronics/ghdl

pare che si ricompili gcc-4.3.4

ed ha una dipendenza con gnat

vedro' tra qualche oretta

come e' andata a finire

con l'approccio seguito qui sopra

devo finire entro domani

ho un corso da seguire

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non riesco a capire cosa non vada nel tuo sistema (purtroppo non ho un sistema x86 dove provare). Cmq come soluzione provvisoria quella di installare il binario se funziona va bene, ma quando hai un po' piu' di calma fossi in te indagherei su cosa non funziona.

----------

## legacy

```

2016-11-03--09-57-41---2016-11-03--09-58-31 - emerge  -K =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.1.2 - success - root

2016-11-03--10-16-47---2016-11-03--10-17-36 - emerge  -K =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.5 - success - root

2016-11-03--10-19-27---2016-11-03--12-31-51 - emerge  sci-electronics/ghdl - success - root

```

ghdl ha avuto successo  :Very Happy: 

prima pero' ho dovuto trovare un package binario di gnat + recente

dalla 4.1.2, alla 4.3.5 che per fortuna aveva un amico sul fissoLast edited by legacy on Wed Nov 02, 2016 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## legacy

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> indagherei su cosa non funziona
> 
> 

 

esattamente su cosa indago?

voglio dire, fino ad ora

le sole rogne sono state con gnat

oltre a cio' lo stage3 e' il + recente in assoluto

possiamo aprire un bug-report?

----------

## legacy

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> purtroppo non ho un sistema x86 dove provare
> 
> 

 

nel mio caso il sistema x86/32bit e' una macchina virtuale

a breve migro il laptop vero i7, x86/64bit

e usero' lo stage4 x86/32bit sotto sotto virtualBox  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *legacy wrote:*   

> a breve migro il laptop vero i7, x86/64bit

 

A questo punto allora e' un'altra storia (sul fatto di indagare)

 *legacy wrote:*   

> e usero' lo stage4 x86/32bit sotto sotto virtualBox 

 

Non so se e' cosi' semplice, o possibile, passare da un sistema 32bit a uno a 64bit. Secondo me ti conviene reinstallare tutto.

----------

## legacy

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so se e' cosi' semplice, o possibile, passare da un sistema 32bit a uno a 64bit
> 
> 

 

lo stage4 a 32 bit girera' in una macchina virtuale che supporta i 32bit

nulla importa se l'OS sotto (windows o linux) e' a 64bit  :Very Happy: 

le macchine virtuali son fatte apposta per essere indipendenti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *legacy wrote:*   

> lo stage4 a 32 bit girera' in una macchina virtuale che supporta i 32bit
> 
> nulla importa se l'OS sotto (windows o linux) e' a 64bit 

 

Ah ok avevo capito male... pensavo lo usassi per installarlo sulla macchina i7...

----------

## legacy

porca paletta, ci risiamo, altra macchina x86 a 32bit

nuovo portage, tutto fresco fresco di --sync

dallo stage3 in poi compilano n mila ebuild

tutti tranne gnat X_______X

da quanto ho capito, e' il Makefile che non termina correttamente

pero' non ne capisco il motivo

ora, sto provando nuovamente a compilare roba sperimentale

```

=app-eselect/eselect-gnat-1.5-r1 ~x86

=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3 ~x86

```

----------

## legacy

la macchina ha su 1Gbyte di ram

e 2Gbyte di swap, non penso sia un problema

ha compilato correttamente roba C++ 

(tipo le QT libs)   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## legacy

sto usando 

```

sys-devel/make-4.1-r1

```

----------

## legacy

ora si schianta del tutto

```

exp emerge # myemerge-log dev-lang/gnat-gcc

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3::gentoo

 * gcc-4.9.3.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * gcc-4.9.3-patches-1.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * gcc-4.9.3-piepatches-v0.6.4.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * gnatboot-4.9-i686.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gcc-4.9.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-4.9.3-patches-1.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-4.9.3-piepatches-v0.6.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/work

>>> Unpacking gnatboot-4.9-i686.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/work

 * PT_PAX marking -E /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/work/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/gnat1 with scanelf

 * XATTR_PAX marking -E /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/work/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/gnat1 with setfattr

 * Applying common Gentoo patches ...

 *   09_all_default-ssp.patch ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   10_all_default-fortify-source.patch ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   11_all_default-warn-format-security.patch ...                                                            [ ok ]

 *   12_all_default-warn-trampolines.patch ...                                                                [ ok ]

 *   13_all_default-color.patch ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   15_all_libgfortran-Werror.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   16_all_libgomp-Werror.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   17_all_libitm-Werror.patch ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   18_all_libatomic-Werror.patch ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   19_all_libbacktrace-Werror.patch ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   20_all_msgfmt-libstdc++-link.patch ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   25_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   26_all_alpha-asm-mcpu.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   29_all_arm_armv4t-default.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   30_all_freebsd-pie.patch ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   34_all_ia64_note.GNU-stack.patch ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   34_all_libjava-classpath-locale-sort.patch ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *   38_all_sh_pr24836_all-archs.patch ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   42_all_superh_default-multilib.patch ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   50_all_libiberty-asprintf.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   51_all_libiberty-pic.patch ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   52_all_netbsd-Bsymbolic.patch ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   53_all_libitm-no-fortify-source.patch ...                                                                [ ok ]

 *   67_all_gcc-poison-system-directories.patch ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *   74_all_gcc49_cloog-dl.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   75_all_gcc-4.9-isl-0.15.patch ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   90_all_pr55930-dependency-tracking.patch ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *   91_all_pr61538-atomic-compare-exchange.patch ...                                                         [ ok ]

 *   92_all_gcc-4.9-hwloops-ICE-pr63681.patch ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *   93_all_gcc-4.9-config.h-bconfig.h-parallel-PR57125-PR61899.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying Gentoo PIE patches ...

 *   01_all_gcc49_configure.patch ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   02_all_gcc48_config.in.patch ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   03_all_gcc49_Makefile.in.patch ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   05_all_gcc48_gcc.c.patch ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   16_all_gcc47_nopie_option.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   20_all_gcc49_config_crtbeginp.patch ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   24_all_gcc49_invoke.texi.patch ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   33_all_gcc48_config_rs6000.patch ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   34_all_gcc48_config_i386.patch ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   35_all_gcc48_config_arm.patch ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   36_all_gcc48_config_mips.patch ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   37_all_gcc48_config_ia64.patch ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   40_all_gcc49_config_esp.patch ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Replacing obsolete head/tail with POSIX compliant ones

 *  - fixed boehm-gc/configure

 *  - fixed fixincludes/configure

 *  - fixed gcc/configure

 *  - fixed gnattools/configure

 *  - fixed intl/configure

 *  - fixed libada/configure

 *  - fixed libatomic/configure

 *  - fixed libbacktrace/configure

 *  - fixed libcilkrts/configure

 *  - fixed libcpp/configure

 *  - fixed libdecnumber/configure

 *  - fixed libffi/configure

 *  - fixed libgcc/configure

 *  - fixed libgfortran/configure

 *  - fixed libgo/configure

 *  - fixed libgomp/configure

 *  - fixed libiberty/configure

 *  - fixed libitm/configure

 *  - fixed libjava/configure

 *  - fixed libobjc/configure

 *  - fixed libquadmath/configure

 *  - fixed libsanitizer/configure

 *  - fixed libssp/configure

 *  - fixed libstdc++-v3/configure

 *  - fixed libvtv/configure

 *  - fixed lto-plugin/configure

 *  - fixed zlib/configure

 * Running elibtoolize in: gcc-4.9.3/

 *   Applying portage/2.2 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

 * Using GNU config files from /usr/share/gnuconfig

 *   Updating config.sub                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Updating libjava/classpath/config.sub                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Updating libjava/libltdl/config.sub                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Updating config.guess                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Updating libjava/classpath/config.guess                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Updating libjava/libltdl/config.guess                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Fixing misc issues in configure files

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc/files/gnat-gcc-4.9.3-make-default-paths-match-slot.patch

 *   ( gnat-gcc-4.9.3-make-default-paths-match-slot.patch )

 * ERROR: dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3613:  Called gnatbuild-r1_src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2480:  Called gnatbuild-r1_src_unpack 'all'

 *   environment, line 2533:  Called gnatbuild-r1_src_unpack 'base_unpack' 'common_prep'

 *   environment, line 2509:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc/files/gnat-gcc-4.9.3-make-default-paths-match-slot.patch'

 *   environment, line 1216:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/work/gcc-4.9.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/work/gcc-4.9.3'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3:

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc/files/gnat-gcc-4.9.3-make-default-paths-match-slot.patch

 *   ( gnat-gcc-4.9.3-make-default-paths-match-slot.patch )

 * ERROR: dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3613:  Called gnatbuild-r1_src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2480:  Called gnatbuild-r1_src_unpack 'all'

 *   environment, line 2533:  Called gnatbuild-r1_src_unpack 'base_unpack' 'common_prep'

 *   environment, line 2509:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc/files/gnat-gcc-4.9.3-make-default-paths-match-slot.patch'

 *   environment, line 1216:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/work/gcc-4.9.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3/work/gcc-4.9.3'

done,logged!

exp emerge # 

```

----------

## legacy

cerca /usr/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc/files/gnat-gcc-4.9.3-make-default-paths-match-slot.patch

ma io nel portage non ho quel file

/usr/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc/

```

files/                    gnat-gcc-4.3.5.ebuild     gnat-gcc-4.4.7-r1.ebuild  gnat-gcc-4.6.4-r1.ebuild

gnat-gcc-3.4.6.ebuild     gnat-gcc-4.3.6.ebuild     gnat-gcc-4.5.4.ebuild     gnat-gcc-4.9.3.ebuild

gnat-gcc-4.1.2.ebuild     gnat-gcc-4.3.6-r1.ebuild  gnat-gcc-4.5.4-r1.ebuild  Manifest

gnat-gcc-4.2.3.ebuild     gnat-gcc-4.4.7.ebuild     gnat-gcc-4.6.4.ebuild     metadata.xml

```

/usr/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc/files/

```

gnat-gcc-4.5.4-tex-version-workaround.patch  patches/

```

```

/usr/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc/files/patches/4.3/01-siginfo.patch

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Molto strano anche da me c'e' la stessa situazione, ma se guardo il portage tree git i files esistono.

Io fossi in te creerei un overlay locale scaricherei l'ebuild 4.9.3 di gnat-gcc con relativi patches files (dal git) e proverei a compilare cosi'.

Magari potresti aprire anche un bug su bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## legacy

ho preso gli ebuild di un portage di qualche mese fa

le patch c'erano tutte ed ho compilato con successo la =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3 

ora pero' sci-electronics/ghdl vuole =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6

che si schianta nell'ultimo giro, perche' 

```

/bin/sh: line 3: cd: host-i686-pc-linux-gnu/fixincludes: No such file or directory

Makefile:4750: recipe for target 'install-fixincludes' failed

make[1]: *** [install-fixincludes] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4'

Makefile:2689: recipe for target 'install' failed

make: *** [install] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6.4::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   emake failed

```

sembra che siano GROSSI problemi   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare per favore tutto il build.log con wgetpaste?

----------

## legacy

build.log

ho provato con

```

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.6 *

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.7

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.9.3

```

da 2 a 4 fallisce SEMPRE con lo stesso errore

----------

## legacy

devo migliore il ticket del bug report

pero' ho veramente poco tempo e sta rogna non si risolve X_X

----------

## legacy

```

2016-12-10--16-12-50---2016-12-10--19-32-20 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3 - succss - root

2016-12-10--20-15-36---2016-12-10--23-06-03 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6 - failure - root

2016-12-12--01-53-38---2016-12-12--07-36-37 - emerge  sci-electronics/ghdl - failure - root

2016-12-12--19-51-26---2016-12-12--19-58-59 - emerge  sys-apps/portage - success - root

2016-12-13--01-42-28---2016-12-13--06-58-53 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.6-r1 - failure - root

2016-12-13--12-04-03---2016-12-13--12-05-42 - emerge  -K =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.5 - success - root

2016-12-13--12-09-01---2016-12-13--12-10-17 - emerge  -K =sci-electronics/ghdl-0.29 - success - root

2016-12-13--12-22-11---2016-12-13--17-37-57 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.5 - failure - root

2016-12-13--18-14-14---2016-12-14--00-14-05 - emerge  =sys-devel/gcc-4.4.7 - success - root

2016-12-14--00-16-41---2016-12-14--05-35-28 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.5 - failure - root

2016-12-14--08-09-57---2016-12-14--08-32-50 - emerge  dev-libs/gmp - success - root

2016-12-14--09-40-13---2016-12-14--09-42-49 - emerge  app-text/wgetpaste - success - root

2016-12-14--08-56-09---2016-12-14--14-12-19 - emerge  =sys-devel/gcc-4.3.6-r1 - success - root

2016-12-14--14-22-25---2016-12-14--14-37-05 - emerge  sci-electronics/gtkwave - success - root

2016-12-14--14-37-05---2016-12-14--14-47-25 - emerge  sci-visualization/gnuplot - success - root

2016-12-14--15-34-12---2016-12-14--15-58-38 - emerge  dev-libs/mpfr - success - root

2016-12-14--15-58-38---2016-12-14--16-26-59 - emerge  dev-libs/gmp - success - root

2016-12-14--16-27-00---2016-12-14--16-34-01 - emerge  dev-libs/mpc - success - root

2016-12-14--16-34-02---2016-12-14--16-37-12 - emerge  sys-libs/zlib - success - root

2016-12-14--16-37-12---2016-12-14--17-15-04 - emerge  sys-libs/ncurses - success - root

2016-12-14--17-34-25---2016-12-14--22-44-48 - emerge  =dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.3.5 - failure - root

2016-12-14--23-05-18---2016-12-15--03-24-47 - emerge  sci-electronics/ghdl - success - root

```

quindi morale, funziona tutto tranne sto cacchio di gnat 

di cui, il 4.9.3 compila, tutti gli altri (che servono a ghdl) no

che due noci, due settimane che mi tiro scemo con gentoo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@legacy: ho messo a posto l'ebuild per compilare la versione 0.33 di ghdl che si compila con gnat-gcc e gcc 4.9.3.

Per utilizzarlo ci vuole la solita procedure dell'overlay locale e lo metti in /usr/local/portage/sci-electronics/ghdl/ghdl-0.33.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2013 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI="3"

inherit eutils multilib

GCC_VERSION="4.9.3"

GNATGCC_SLOT="4.9"

ISL_VERSION="0.12.2"

CLOOG_VERSION="0.18.1"

DESCRIPTION="Complete VHDL simulator using the GCC technology"

HOMEPAGE="http://ghdl.free.fr"

SRC_URI="https://github.com/tgingold/ghdl/archive/v${PV}.tar.gz

  ftp://gcc.gnu.org/pub/gcc/releases/gcc-${GCC_VERSION}/gcc-${GCC_VERSION}.tar.bz2

  ftp://gcc.gnu.org/pub/gcc/infrastructure/isl-${ISL_VERSION}.tar.bz2

  http://www.bastoul.net/cloog/pages/download/cloog-${CLOOG_VERSION}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="sys-apps/texinfo

   dev-lang/gnat-gcc:${GNATGCC_SLOT}"

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/gcc-${GCC_VERSION}"

ADA_INCLUDE_PATH="${ROOT}/usr/lib/gnat-gcc/${CHOST}/${GNATGCC_SLOT}/adainclude"

ADA_OBJECTS_PATH="${ROOT}/usr/lib/gnat-gcc/${CHOST}/${GNATGCC_SLOT}/adalib"

GNATGCC_PATH="${ROOT}/usr/${CHOST}/gnat-gcc-bin/${GNATGCC_SLOT}:${ROOT}/usr/libexec/gnat-gcc/${CHOST}/${GNATGCC_SLOT}"

src_prepare() {

   src_copy_vhdl_sources

   

   sed -i -e 's/ADAC = \$(CC)/ADAC = gnatgcc/' gcc/vhdl/Makefile.in || die "sed failed"

      

   sed -i "/ac_cpp=/s/\$CPPFLAGS/\$CPPFLAGS -O2/" {libiberty,gcc}/configure

   ln -s ../isl-${ISL_VERSION} isl

   ln -s ../cloog-${CLOOG_VERSION} cloog

}

src_copy_vhdl_sources() {

   cd "${WORKDIR}/${P}"

   PATH="${GNATGCC_PATH}:${PATH}" ./configure \

      --prefix=/usr \

      --with-gcc="${WORKDIR}/gcc-${GCC_VERSION}"

   make copy-sources

   cd "${S}"

}

src_configure() {

   PATH="${GNATGCC_PATH}:${PATH}" econf \

      --enable-languages=vhdl \

      --enable-cloog-backend=isl \

      --disable-libstdcxx-pch \

      --disable-libssp \

      --enable-checking=release \

      --disable-bootstrap 

}

src_compile() {

   PATH="${GNATGCC_PATH}:${PATH}" emake -j1 || die "Compilation failed"

}

src_install() {

   # bug #277644

   PATH="${GNATGCC_PATH}:${PATH}" emake -j1 DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "Installation failed"

   cd "${D}"/usr/bin ; rm `ls --ignore=ghdl`

   rm -rf "${D}"/usr/include

   for libdir in $(get_all_libdirs); do

      rm "${D}"/usr/${libdir}/lib*

      if [ -d "${D}/usr/${libdir}/gcc/${CHOST}/${GCC_VERSION}" ]; then

         cd "${D}"/usr/${libdir}/gcc/${CHOST}/${GCC_VERSION} ;rm -rf `ls --ignore=vhdl*`

      fi

   done

   cd "${D}"/usr/libexec/gcc/${CHOST}/${GCC_VERSION} ; rm -rf `ls --ignore=ghdl*`

   cd "${D}"/usr/share/info ; rm `ls --ignore=ghdl*`

   cd "${D}"/usr/share/man/man1 ; rm `ls --ignore=ghdl*`

   rm -Rf "${D}"/usr/share/locale

   rm -Rf "${D}"/usr/share/man/man7

}
```

Non so se sia tutto ok ho preso un po di cose dal vecchio ebuild e un po da PKGBUILD di arch.

EDIT: l'ebuild si puo' trovare anche qua

----------

